# Opinions



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

OK, guys let's hear em. I have a 10 year old son that will be turning 11 in June he comes up to my shoulder (I am 6' 1") and is around 103 lbs. I have been ceritified for 20 years but due to marriage, life, etc. I have only been able to get the occasional resort dives in (Cancun, Aruba, etc.). I know that they will "junior certify" a kid at 10. I also gave you his size, even though I am WELL aware that it is the mental capacity that matters when it comes to diving. I have had him in the pool the past 2 summers working with him and he has even gone to the bottom of the pool with nothing and come up with all of the gear on. My question is, Is he too young to get certified or should I at least see if this is going to be something we can do together, eventually introducing him to spearfishing, which I love. My personal belief is that it is a kid by kid decision, I would definitely be more comfortable with him than my 13 year old daughter who is older but doesn't handle a crisis well. Your thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## nonchalant (Sep 8, 2009)

My son who will be 12 in May was certified last summer and he loves it. With that being said, he is very book smart and understands the dangers involved. I have started him out slow and will continue to do so. It really does matter how mature he is. I would let the instructor talk to him alone for a few minutes to see if he would be comfortable teaching him. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ButlerCoOwner said:


> OK, guys let's hear em. I have a 10 year old son that will be turning 11 in June he comes up to my shoulder (I am 6' 1") and is around 103 lbs. I have been ceritified for 20 years but due to marriage, life, etc. I have only been able to get the occasional resort dives in (Cancun, Aruba, etc.). I know that they will "junior certify" a kid at 10. I also gave you his size, even though I am WELL aware that it is the mental capacity that matters when it comes to diving. I have had him in the pool the past 2 summers working with him and he has even gone to the bottom of the pool with nothing and come up with all of the gear on. My question is, Is he too young to get certified or should I at least see if this is going to be something we can do together, eventually introducing him to spearfishing, which I love. My personal belief is that it is a kid by kid decision, *I would definitely be more comfortable with him than my 13 year old daughter who is older but doesn't handle a crisis well.* Your thoughts would be appreciated.


There is the key to the whole situation right there, is he prone to panic if a need arises? I took my daughter at 12 and she was awesome at it. But she was 12 going on 30. If you think it is too early then there is still time, don't rush it if you are not comfortable with the decision. The key to any bad situation is don't panic.


----------

